# Gamakatsu Wacky Head



## Jim (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone try these yet?

I could see it helping when wanting to wacky rig in a little bit deeper water?

https://www.gamakatsu.com/new_products/new_wackyhead.htm

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpage-GWH.html


----------



## Nickk (Jul 11, 2008)

cool!
Kinda like the Flick-Shake.


----------



## IndyBassin (Jul 11, 2008)

that's pretty cool. They sure love sellin red hooks these days.


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2008)

IndyBassin said:


> that's pretty cool. They sure love sellin red hooks these days.




Yes, there is always a downfall :roll: 

Why cant they make them in black too!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 11, 2008)

If you believe the makers of Cajun Red line, red is the first color to disappear in the water column so those should be invisible at depth.

Then, you have lure manufacturers pushing red heads and hooks as "bleeding color to attract fish". Which one do you believe?


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 11, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> If you believe the makers of Cajun Red line, red is the first color to disappear in the water column so those should be invisible at depth.
> 
> Then, you have lure manufacturers pushing red heads and hooks as "bleeding color to attract fish". Which one do you believe?



It does make you wonder which is true


----------



## SMDave (Jul 11, 2008)

Red doesn't disappear but turns black as you go deeper. That being said, red hooks and line alike will appear black at a certain depth, yes, even the line. Although, the line will be less visible as it isn't completely opaque and doesn't reflect light as much as the metallic paint on hooks.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 11, 2008)

I suppose it just depends on who you are reading/talking to. :lol: 

https://www.cajunline.com/technology.html


----------



## IndyBassin (Jul 11, 2008)

I read somewhere they like read because it's supposed represent the gills of a baitfish, or something along those lines


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 12, 2008)

I dislike red hook and believe they give me bad luck.

Of course I really only like hooks with a little rust on them - that is a by-product of tuna fishing. Many tuna captains will purposely get their hooks rusty as the bright shiny hook can actually scare off a line shy tuna


----------



## SMDave (Jul 12, 2008)

IndyBassin said:


> I read somewhere they like read because it's supposed represent the gills of a baitfish, or something along those lines


Gimmick!

Capt. Ahab, I hear some tuna anglers color hooks with black marker too. Is that true?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 12, 2008)

SMDave said:


> IndyBassin said:
> 
> 
> > I read somewhere they like read because it's supposed represent the gills of a baitfish, or something along those lines
> ...



It is - anything to get the shine off the hook


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 14, 2008)

I dunno. I don't believe the hype. I've used the red hooks before only to have the finish or whatever chip off after the first fish... Not all of the paint, but it's obvious; ya know... Three or four fish and I guarantee red less ness... 
The majority of the fish I fish for have 'lateral lines' which is like a 6th sense in the water... They can 'feel' stuff in the water with that line... Bass have 'em too... Noise and swim action are the key there... The other fish would be bottom feeders and scent and size play a role there... 

That being said... Red hooks aren't a part of my personal arsenal...

Do they cost more? GOSH, I hope not.

~LCA.


----------

